# Labor Day Weekend Sale!



## ElitePeptides (Aug 30, 2014)

"15offall" for 15% off your entire order at Elite Peptides!  

Top quality US Made peptides AND research liquids.

www.ElitePeptides.com


----------



## SuperLift (Sep 2, 2014)

Deal Is still valid until tonight !


----------

